# Hello there



## Hollybee (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a second time keeper of mice, I bred them when i was younger and have recently brought two females now I have my own place, and and as a starting point for my young sister who is 'in charge' on the weekends! I have joined to gain some insight on the more recent understandings behind keeping these adorable little things!

Would also be interested in contacting breeders in the Peterborough area to glean information over starting to breed/show fancy mice.

Many thanks


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------

